# Proyecto Tesis para Automatizacion y Control Industrial



## LeoMetal (Abr 2, 2009)

Me presento, Me llamo Leonardo Guerra de Chile, Antofagasta. Soy estudiante de Ingeneria en Automatizacion y control industrial.

El problema que tengo es que estoy en mi ultimo año de Ingeneria en Automatizacion, y a fin de año tengo que presentar mi tesis, el asunto es que quiero pedirle orientacion  para crear un proyecto.
tengo un ramo en el cual me piden avanze del proyecto, y no tengo una idea clara sobre ello, me piden automatizar un proceso de una planta, ya sea, un estanque, controlar temperatura, flujo, etc.
igual tengo conocimientos sobre PLC Quantium, y HMI, al igual que instrumentacion.

Espero que me puedan orientar con algo, se agradeceria cualquier idea.

Atte. Leonardo Guerra

Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 2, 2009)

mmm....no tengo idea de como poder ayudarte con algo que ya tienes listo.

1) debes automatizar un proceso industrial.
2) es un estanque, con control de temperatura, flujo de entrada, salida, presión, etc.
3) sabes utilizar PLC, con todos sus requisitos y programaciones, no veo cual es el problema.

solo debes colocar algunos sensorees de temperatura, presion, nivel de liquido, electrovalvulas de ingreso y egreso del flujo, etc, y de ahi al plc.

saludos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 2, 2009)

si es de un estanque tambien le puedes meter controles de ph automaticos,automatizar un dosificador de control de algas ,tambien le puedes dar en pantalla del plc datos sobre los litros que ocupa en todo momento el estanque,ph,tempratura etc.etc


----------



## LeoMetal (Abr 2, 2009)

Dj Draco, gracias!
Pero eso del estanque es algo que ya han hecho muchas veces como proyecto de tesis en mi Universidad, yo lo daba como ejemplo, algo asi tengo que hacer yo, automatizar un proceso de una planta, puedo controlar temperatura pero de otra cosa, al igual nivel o flujo.
Me gustaria hacer otra cosa, igual no es necesario algo de una planta, no es estrictamente automatizar un proceso de una planta, y me gustaria que me den ideas, asi que me puedan orientar con otro tipo de proyecto.
Ojala me puedan seguir ayudando y muchas gracias por leer mi propuesta

=)


----------



## Mario Cuc (Abr 3, 2009)

que tal, hace tiempo cuando me gradue de ingenieria realice un proyecto de DDC (Direct Digital Control) donde realizas el controlador desde el microprocesador y lo conectas al bus de una PC, y tienes entradas de 4 a 20 mA para lectura de transmisores de campo e igualmente una salida de 4 a 20 ma para actuar sobre una valvula de control, pero tambien realice la programacion del uP para tener los controles tipo proporcional integral y derivativo, y al estar en el bus de la PC programe una HMI en C++ para poder visualizarlo desde la PC, por si te sirve de idea para hacer algo parecido pero actualizado


----------



## thors (Abr 3, 2009)

algunas ideas 

 automatizar un invernadero 
 cintas transportadora del aeropuerto 
 acensor 
 estacionamiento de autos automatico
 riego  tecnificado 
 pantografo de corte 

etc


----------



## LeoMetal (Abr 3, 2009)

Gracias por sus ideas, se agradece mucho y asi me ayudan bastante para poder ver que puedo realizar.
Mario cuc buena idea la tuya, lo tomare en cuenta, igual si tienes mas ideas parecida a esa o de otro modo ojala me puedas decirmelas, Vale!
Y thors si son ideas bastante buenas, igual podria ser algo mas industrial, en el sentido de procesos industriales o nose.
por ejemplo se me ocurrio la idea de una mezcladora de producto tambien, lo vi ayer y es bastante bueno, se usan electrovalvulas un estanque un motor mezclador, y sensores de nivel.

Gracias por su ayuda, estamos en contacto.


----------



## Kibur (Abr 3, 2009)

Buenas. También podrías realizar una automatización de unas prensas que realizan los chasis de los coches, ahí puedes controlar varios parámetros, presión, temp, fuerza, long, tiempo, pesos, etc. Hacer varias recetas para distintos tipos de chasis, controlados por interface HMI, a todo eso hacer una base de datos que pueda ser gestionada a través de SQL. Desconozco los PLCs Quantum, pero se que con los Siemens se puede hacer.


----------



## Mario Cuc (Abr 4, 2009)

Si quieres dar un paso mas y tener una aplicacion industrial, algo mas o menos de moda, posicionamiento con servomotores, por ejemplo yo realice una maquina para realizar cortes a ciertas medidas a partir de una bobina de papel, la maquina mide y corta y continua el ciclo, otro proceso interesante en que he trabajado es control de tension en procesos continuos ya sean textiles, flexografia, etc. Lo importante seria como definir un area para trabajar, ya que para ejemplos hay varios, pero tienes que iniciar como todo proyecto, delimitandolo.....


----------



## julianesteban (Abr 5, 2009)

pues no se soy nuevo en este foro y la idea que te doy para tu tesis es hacer una maqueta de esas que son de festo no se silas conoces que son didacticas pero que representan procesos industriales  la idea es que la hagas tu mismo pudes controlar eso con plc usar sensores hacer la interfas hombre maquina unirse con otro compañero y hacer el scada lo unico que debes pensar es que proceso vas hacerhay mucho 
espero que te sirva mi idea


----------



## rorolakes (Abr 8, 2009)

mmmmmmmm mira, y en la zona donde tu vives hay muchas empresas mineras, no has visitado alguna?  cuando yo realicé mi proyecto de titulo (estudie lo mismo que tú,  pero en santiasco), en fín te cuento mi experiencia....... fuí patudamente a una central termoelectrica cercana a mi casa y pedí hablar con el supervisor de mantenimiento, despues de una muy larga espera, le conté mi situación (la misma tuya) y que quería que mi proyecto fuese algo real, algo aplicado a la industria.......el tipo me dijo:   -a ver esperate un poco......salio de su oficina y volvio con 2 carpetas una roja y una verde y me dijo: - elige,   yo elegí la roja y era un proyecto que tenian en veremos hace 2 años (mejorar el sistema de control (upgrade) de un enfriador por hidrogeno para los rotores de una de las turbinas), me dijo que si lo quería era mío y que me podía pagar 500.000 pesos mensuales por 6 meses para trabajar en eso y ejecutarlo!   yo casi me morí ahí mismo!, imaginate aún en último año y ganando casi lo mismo que un recien egresado (estaba muy feliz).....cuento corto, todo salió a pedir de boca, terminé, implementé ....continué con la carpeta verde y tambien todo ok............y ahora?.......trabajo para la misma empresa y soy el supervisor de mantenimiento, mi jefe es el mismo que me dío la posibilidad aquella vez.

yo como consejo te diría juegatela!  anda a una empresa minera (pagan muy bien) y plantea tu situación a alguien por ahí, seguro alguno te escucha.


Suerte!


----------



## Luis_electronica (Abr 8, 2009)

rorolakes te felicito
No solo diste una respuesta buena, sino que inyectas confianza y expectativas con tu comentario
Muy bueno lo tuyo


----------



## renatopa (Abr 10, 2009)

rokolakes me parece interesante tu comentario. yo estudio electronica y automatizacion industrail aqui me parece interesante los aportes que dan.
sigan asi


----------



## snowboard (Abr 10, 2009)

Felicitaciones!, buen aporte.

Sobre situaciones reales de la industria, conseguir esta información, si no trabajas en una industria, es dificil, ya que hay procesos que aveces son confidenciales.
Si no consigues entrar en ninguna y no tienes conocidos (que conozcan de automatismo) que trabajen en una industria que te pueda orientar, quizas sea mejor que te inventes tu mismo un proyecto ( lo cual no significa que no tendrás que investigar, leer y caminar).
Por ejemplo podrías investigar como funcina una grua "pluma", ¿como controlar que no levante sobrepeso?, ¿como asegurarse que esté nivelada?, utilizar joistik para los comandos y de ahí transformarlos en control hidráulico....etc.

saludos

P.D. Kibur..que bueno tu avatar!


----------



## Laguez (Abr 10, 2009)

Hola

yo soy nuevo en esto, pero opino que podrias trabajar en algun proceso minero o algo relacionado con estos, te puedo sugerir en automatizar una pequeña planta de transferencia de acido sulfurico llamada "Chupacabras", alli tienes hartas variables para tu proyecto, es algo que se utiliza para traspasar el acido desde un bagon de tren a un estanque de camion para llevar el acido a faenas mineras donde no llega la linea ferrea, nose puede ser eso entre un sin de d mas cosas....

suerte y es cosa de averiguar solamente, mas aun en la region donde tu vives.....


----------



## Loko_del_koko (Abr 11, 2009)

Por mi experiencia te pòdría recomendar automatizar una batería de petroleo; ahi tenés sensores de temperatura, de nivel, de interface, control de válvulas, medidor másico, lazos, una RTU y un enlace al Scada. 
De todo un poco para hacer un interesante proyecto, no se si se puede aplicar en lo que vos necesitas.......
Saludos y suerte con tu proyecto....


----------



## Luis_electronica (Abr 11, 2009)

En el foro *Sistemas SCADA* he dejado para un colega nuestro los diagramas de flujo de control de presión y nivel para una caldera de vapor.
Está alrededor de los comentarios 41 ó 42
Ahí tienes control de lazo cerrado, lazoa PID donde el derivarivo en imperativo, etc.
Luis


----------



## bernardo ovallos (Abr 25, 2009)

yo tengo una buen trabajo sobre calderas todo lo que tien q ver con sistemas de deteccion y diagnostico de falla y sus modelos matematicos

una buena idea es una planta productora de yogurth donde puedes controloar y automatizar como control de flujo, nivel presion,temperatura

pero estoy en un proyecto que necesito un modeloa matematico de una tuberia


----------



## Luis_electronica (Abr 25, 2009)

quote.


----------



## miller2009 (May 4, 2009)

Mira todo depende de la proyecciones que tengas y a que rubro pretendes orientar hay muchisimas aplicaciones existente que funcionan en la industria del cobre,  creo que lo mas importante es plasmar todo lo que te enseñaron atraves de algo factible y aterrizado en donde tengas disponibilidad de realizarlo y no quede solo en papeles.

Tambien es super importante explotar su habilitades y potencialidades en algun tema especifico cuando te metes en temas que son demasiado grande y involucras mucha disiplina puedes de la automatización el poder avanzar y terminar de buena forma se complica.

Si estamos hablando de mejorar sistema automatizados de procesos que funcionan ,la solucion no siempre es cambiar por tecnologia nueva que haga lo mismo, cuando la empresa adquieren una plataforma de automatización a nivel comunicación,contol y campo Trabajan por años con ella por que la inversión en nuevos no es viable.

Hoy en dia las soluciones tienen que ir en busca de mejorar el problema presentado atraves de una integración simple y eficaz. Hay muchas aplicaciones Son buenas pero carecen de peformance en tiempo.

Primero que nada cuando una desarrolla algo tiene preguntarse 4 cosas.
1 cual es fin de proyecto.
2 es viable de realizarlo.
3 plantear objetivos que conducen a metas de termino.
4 Retroalimentación.


3
T


----------



## automatica9008 (Mar 14, 2010)

uhm hola...ps soy estudiante de noveno semestre de ingeniria enautomaticaindustrail encolombia, y quisiera pregutnar algunos posibles temas de tesis tengo conocmientos en plc, automatizacion de proceos, y SCADA...??....


----------

